# "Downplating" 3.8 to 3.5 tons?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I am aware that you can plate a new vehicle at 3.5 tons instead of 3.8 tons if you wish.

I am also aware that you can upgrade by replating a 3.5 to 3.8 after registration but , is it possible to *downsize* and *replate* a 3.8ton to 3.5 ton after registration?

I am checking this out as we have the possibility of getting a Chausson Allegro 83 as a 3.5 OR 3.8ton plated at first registration..

The reason we are looking at this is that we are preparing for hubby prior to his 70th year in 4 years time. A bit premature I know but we want to make the right decisions now rather than regret it later. 
Has anyone gone through this process? How easy is it and how much does it ? Hope someone can help.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:!: Yes you can DOWNRATE your vehicle. Try SVTech at Leyland who sent me the reply below. There is no bar at 70 only the need to have a medical usually by your GP-which will be charged in most cases. However I am in the same position in 2010 but will take the medical-assuming i have no negative feelings about my health in 2009. If so will downrate or sell. If doctor does give negative report it is any driving one should worry about! 
Just a technical point to bear in mind is that the free weight available by cutting out that 350kgs will mean little pay load. Have you weighed the mhome on a local weighbridge to see what your load has created?

copy of email
On 23/11/2004 16:14:32, [email protected] wrote: 
> Thank you for your email. 
> 
> Down rating of a motorhome is very straight forward since no physical 
> changes are required. 
> 
> We only need supply a converters plate and letter of declaration to show 
> the revised weight. Should the logbook state the revenue weight as being 
> higher than 3500kg and taxation class as PHGV it will need to be sent to 
> DVLA along with a copy of the converters plate to be amended. 
> 
> The cost for the plate and sign-off is pound;65 +VAT. Should you wish to 
> proceed please complete the attached form and return. 
> 
> Regards

email ends


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for your reply last night passionwagon.

Just done the deed and bought our next van. It is 3.8ton and we are keeping it at that weight. 

Did a lot of research through your response and MMM forum and gained some very good new knowledge on our motorhoming hobby.

Hubby is fit and well and when he approaches 70 we will review the situation with a choice of downplating or medical test every 3 years. If you have Dec 04 copy of MMM then there was a very good article there that added to our decision to keep the van plated at 3.8tons

Thanks again. We will have our new van April 1st and cant wait as we took it for a good test drive .
Chris

.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*3800kg vice 3500kg*

Hi

I think you have taken a wise decision.

Once your van is loaded up with pots, pans and people it is amazing how quickly the weight tots up!

Rapide561


----------

